# Cichlid tank with sunken belly



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got home from vacation & I believe my 55 gallon tank has parasites. Quite a few have sunken belly.

My male venustus is now swimming tail up and not doing well at all. I would say half my tank looks to be affected. 

I've added the first dose of General cure to the tank but how well does this work to treat internal parasites? 

I just finished a video showing you should use a pipette to inject the medication into them or the food (most aren't eating)

How do I cure this asap? 

Nitrates 80 ? Didn't test until after adding general cure

Ammonia 0.25

ph 8.2

Rena xp3 filter

Setup for about 1.5yrs now 
Pretty heavily stocked - I plan to upgrade the tank to double size asap.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

50 percent water change. If still eating you can feed them metro soaked food. If not then clout. Add some epsom salts.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Clout treatment for hexamita( white stringy poo and not eating).

this video may helpful for you to watch


----------

